
Show HN: Corona Grants – A Google sheet of Corona funding available - utippler
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19ChShq1vcw-TgyJFGo6B8mN087dwVgkJt32eNaxh7wc/edit#gid=0
======
throwaway888abc
South Africa only :(

